# health Club IN Alexenderia



## verindersingh (Jun 23, 2009)

HI , I have just moved to alexenderia and was looking if someone can suggest a good health club in alexenderia with good gym facilities . 

I am also looking for places which are good to hangout like clubs / Bars where expats visit .

PLs help 

Virender


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

In terms of health clubs, the idea isn't widely popular. However, the idea of gyms is extremely popular in Alex. 

The only one that I can recommend would be Gold's Gym, simply because it is the cleanest. Yearly subscription costs around 3200LE (or 2700LE if you have an HSBC credit card). (I can't post urls, so google "gold gym egypt")

Alternatively, there are several sporting clubs that offer all sports imaginable. The premium one in Alex would be "Alexandria Sporting Club." This club has all sorts of folks in it and it is incredibly big. ( I can't post urls, so google "alexandria sporting club", the first link nadisporting is the correct one.) Check out the photo album

If you have the cash, there is also the Four Season's health club membership which offers the gym, swimming pool, etc. and probably the fanciest thing in town.

I heard of something called "Fratelli" near Gold Gym, but I have yet to venture. I will be checking it out soon. They claim to offer a swimming pool. So far, I still can't find a "clean" swimming pool in Alex.


----------

